

Ask HN: How many backup copies do Facebook/Google/yahoo maintain for user data? - webrakadabra

I am curious to know how many copies of user data are maintained by majors like facebook, google, Microsoft, Yahoo etc. Is it really practical to expect a total data loss from these Biggies ?
======
plasma
Pretty sure Google by default keep around 3 separate copies.

One copy on a particular server, another copy on a server in the same 'rack',
and another copy either in another site or on a different rack.

Then there's whatever backups they do daily etc.

